# Bow shooting too far left, please help???



## Screven Hunter (Oct 2, 2008)

My sight will not move far enough left to adjust for it. The bow is tuned, but for some reason it just shoots left. Any idea what could be causing this?


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 2, 2008)

Sometimes when I am shooting left, it's cause I am dropping my arm to look at the arrow hitting.  You might have perfect tech. but that's what's going on when I shoot a little left.


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 2, 2008)

Bow shooting too far left???






AIM MORE RIGHT!!!! 

Sorry buddy...I couldn't resist.


----------



## 67chevyjr (Oct 2, 2008)

Check your rest. You could bring it over. the set screw might be lose and it may have moved.


----------



## BamaBowHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

Make sure your not torquing the bow.. that can really cause problems.. worse comes to worse, move your rest to the right, in very small incriments so as not to throw it outta tune.


----------



## devolve (Oct 2, 2008)

I have seen a few people have this issue with certain sights. If its not your form and the bow is tuned then the cause is most likely your riser having a lot of offset at the shelf, all newer bows do and a lot of newer sight company's dont take that into consideration and havent put enough movement in there sight plane. I have had that issue with two different fuse sights. Your only options are very miniscule movements in your rest to the right or get a new sight.

--c--


----------



## whitworth (Oct 2, 2008)

*At this late date in the Archery season*

you might be down to Kentucky windage.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Oct 2, 2008)

Make sure you are using the correct spined arrows.  Shooting left could indicate a weak spined arrow.


----------



## Black_Bart (Oct 2, 2008)

*More info...*

Tell us what bow, sight, rest and arrow combo you have.


----------



## MhawkM (Oct 2, 2008)

check your sight bubble and make sure you are not torquing the bow.


----------



## devolve (Oct 2, 2008)

WillHunt4Food said:


> Make sure you are using the correct spined arrows.  Shooting left could indicate a weak spined arrow.



that too, forgot to add that to my post. 

What are you shooting?

thanks!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Oct 2, 2008)

whitworth said:


> you might be down to Kentucky windage.


----------



## G Duck (Oct 2, 2008)

Where in Screven are you? 
I would say it could be all of the above. May start with the rest and paper tune, could be torque.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Oct 2, 2008)

I had the same problem once years ago.  I flipped my sight bracket over so that I could get more rightward movement with the pin.  Depending on what sight you are using, you might be able to do the same thing.  If not, I'd move the rest just a touch to the right.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Oct 2, 2008)

Make sure when you shoot you are not clasping your hand on the bow after the shot.  Just let the wrist strap do the work.  I am assuming you are pulling it back with an open palm?  I hope this makes sense!


----------



## S.ROB (Oct 3, 2008)

*hitting left*

just a couple questions
 what bow are you shooting?
 what dl?
 what poundage are you pulling
  how long are your arrows?  what arrow are you shooting?
  tip wieght ?
  what sight?
 Are you shooting a d-loop?
 Can you post a pic at full draw?
I have a friend that has this prob he puts alot of his chin and cheek  into the string his dl is set longer than I like.
                       S.ROB


----------



## BOWHOGKILLER (Oct 3, 2008)

move rest and spine of arrow


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Oct 3, 2008)

WillHunt4Food said:


> Make sure you are using the correct spined arrows.  Shooting left could indicate a weak spined arrow.



Oops...Sorry.  Shooting left could indicate an arrow that is too stiff.  Weak spined arrow would impact right.

Have you paper tuned?


----------



## mr4shootin (Oct 3, 2008)

Screven Hunter said:


> My sight will not move far enough left to adjust for it. The bow is tuned, but for some reason it just shoots left. Any idea what could be causing this?



Are you registered democract?


----------



## Screven Hunter (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I've figured it out guys. I was definitely torguing the bow with my bow arm. I also switched to use a release instead of finger shooting and that helped too. Thanks for the input.


----------

